# NANJING | China Resources Wanxiang Plaza | 201m | 190m | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Developer: China Resources Welcome to CRC






202米+190米！南京“华润万象天地”最新动态


202米+190米！南京“华润万象天地”最新动态,华润,塔吊,南京,万方,混凝土




www.163.com
































By 蓝鲸辣条


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

again, one more flat top and no helipad 😭


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-25 by 蓝鲸辣条


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-09 by bill6


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here are some renderings from the the website 3MIX. 3MIX are the name of the design firm and practice behind this Nanjing development.





WORKS - 3MIX







www.3mix.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-04-15 by 蓝鲸辣条


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-30 by 蓝鲸辣条


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @ed500, please, updates


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08 13 by 蓝鲸辣条


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @KillerZavatar, why two separated shopping malls? they should be linked with a skybridge


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

that looks a bit far for a skybridge, but you could have a bridge over the street for sure.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

KillerZavatar said:


> that looks a bit far for a skybridge, but you could have a bridge over the street for sure.


I don't find so far, take a look at this example  
















WUXI | Baoneng Taihu City | 218m | 190m x 3 | 169m |...


Baoneng Taihu City http://www.baoneng.com/web/company_industrial.htm?cityid=11&typeid=84&newsid=640 19.03.14 29.04.16 by 小刺猬




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Zaz965 said:


> @zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @KillerZavatar, why two separated shopping malls? they should be linked with a skybridge


There will be a skybridge


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

zwamborn said:


> There will be a skybridge


gorgeous skybridge


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Big bridge, nice!


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-21 by 蓝鲸辣条


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-27 by 蓝鲸辣条 

201,9 m










189,6 m


----------

